# Big Woods Coyotes??



## 4everbowhunt

Does anyone hunt coyotes in the woods.I don't have the luxury of wide open spaces.The property I hunt is 3500 acres with 1 small field of about 5 acres.There are lots of coyotes on this property but trying to call one in is getting a little frustrating.I have done 32 stands in the past 4 weeks and have not seen a coyote.I have shot quite a few with my bow when sitting one of my spring bear baits.The following pics show what the coyotes have been doing to one of the cows that died 3 weeks ago and was hauled back into the woods.Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ebbs

Have you thought about stand hunting for them? If you find the dens you might have just as much luck setting up in sight of where you'll know they'll be. Also, the guys from Downwind Outdoors in upstate New York seem to be having lots of luck setting up on the top of ridges overlooking wooded valleys below and ravines as well. Seems like most of their shots on those setups are 40-60 yards and they have time to see the critter come in.


----------



## 4everbowhunt

One of my problems right now is we have over 3 feet of snow in the woods,the trees are mostly evergreens and the limbs have a lot of snow hanging on them, and I have to use snowshoes alot.The woods are very thick for the most part and it is difficult to try and track the yotes to see where they are denning.I do have an excellent ridge top where I've taken 2 bucks the past 2 seasons and will give it a try.The paunches from those deer did not last until the next morning because the yotes had them cleaned up.


----------



## saskredneck

what about waterways? any creeks or drainages with open ice? i like to set up in cattails and call them in.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Looks like a good place for a snare set. You sure that aint a den and the coyotes have wised up and started camoing their home with cow hides. LOL


----------



## youngdon

I f my math is correct that is 8 stands per week, so is that 8 stsnds once a week or one a day? I ask because of the space you have. How far apart, distance wise are your stands, what volume are you using? I would guess that they are wise to you by now. Give them a little time off and then call from a new place using a different sound. I'd go with the ridge or a waterway (if you have one) DO NOT sit on top of the ridge or even walk down it. Stay down far enough that you are not skylined.


----------



## hassell

4everbowhunt said:


> One of my problems right now is we have over 3 feet of snow in the woods,the trees are mostly evergreens and the limbs have a lot of snow hanging on them, and I have to use snowshoes alot.The woods are very thick for the most part and it is difficult to try and track the yotes to see where they are denning.I do have an excellent ridge top where I've taken 2 bucks the past 2 seasons and will give it a try.The paunches from those deer did not last until the next morning because the yotes had them cleaned up.


 Find where the deer hang out the most, either feeding during the day or where they hole up for the night and concentrate on those areas, best way to get in there, wind direction, possible tree stand, if the snow is still soft now would be the time to make your setup area and leave it for a few days, when the snow crusts the yotes will be all over those deer.


----------



## 4everbowhunt

Unfortunately there are no waterways or drainages on this property.I average 3 stands per outing with at least 1/4 mile between stands.Most of the deer are hanging out within 400 metres of the house making it illegal to discharge a firearm within this distance.The ridge runs east-west and with the wind out of the northerly I can approach it from downwind without having to crest it which is a good thing.In you guys experiences about how far downwind of your stand would you find a coyote circling to check things out???My max. shot distance would be about 50 yards.


----------



## On a call

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Looks like a good place for a snare set. You sure that aint a den and the coyotes have wised up and started camoing their home with cow hides. LOL


Yotes are starting to set up shop as decorators. " Gee I think the Angus would look much better in the den than the Jersy "

I agree...great spot to set a few snares !!!


----------



## youngdon

4everbowhunt said:


> Unfortunately there are no waterways or drainages on this property.I average 3 stands per outing with at least 1/4 mile between stands.Most of the deer are hanging out within 400 metres of the house making it illegal to discharge a firearm within this distance.The ridge runs east-west and with the wind out of the northerly I can approach it from downwind without having to crest it which is a good thing.In you guys experiences about how far downwind of your stand would you find a coyote circling to check things out???My max. shot distance would be about 50 yards.


That depends so much on the terrain that you have, if there is an easy path through the thick areas that is where they will move. A coyote will most always follow the path of least resistance until he has reason to go elsewhere,due to sight, sound, smell.


----------



## MaxxisHntr

oh just a warning be careful approaching those dens haha. i have walked up on dens before about 5ft away from the entrance (when deer hunting) and have had a coyote snarl at me from inside the hole. it was very unexpected so the first thing i did was jump back and cram some shells into my slug gun lol the coyote never showed itself though. this was just before noon so it must have been just sitting in the den when i came up on it.


----------

